# Stevie Ray Vaughn Album Im looking for "Texas Flood"



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I am looking Stevie Ray Vaughn Album. Its "Texas Flood" remastered version. I have his box set,, but would like to have that particular album to see if the remastered version is really worth it, anyone happen to own that album or have a digital copy they can give me? thanks.


pm me or post link here if comfortable.


----------



## phreakness (Apr 11, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stevie-Ray-Vaug...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

i guess i should have been more clear. before i go out and buy the album i wanted a copy of it to hear it to see if its worth buying the remastered version. Best Buys return policy is a bit more strict these days when it comes to returning CDs


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

just my luck, as soon as i post a thread i find it lol

downloadin now

```
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FPNLBZQV
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NH57YHA1
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=84W2LE1P
```


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

How is it ? worth buying or no :blush:


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

worth buying if you are an SRV fan, but not worth buying for recording sake only. I wasnt too impressed with the quality. seems more could have been done to remaster it. download and listen for yourself.



edit: it could be possible that the version i downloaded is not the remastered one.


----------

